# fulguration of fistulous tract



## deynaw (Jul 10, 2009)

hey wouls anyone know how to code this:
pt had subsequent fistulization between the prostate and urethra with 
subsequent Fournier and fistula to his groin.
doc attempted to fulgurate the lining of the tract. there was tissue
at the opening of the tract. this was cauterized and resected.


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

deynaw said:


> hey wouls anyone know how to code this:
> pt had subsequent fistulization between the prostate and urethra with
> subsequent Fournier and fistula to his groin.
> doc attempted to fulgurate the lining of the tract. there was tissue
> at the opening of the tract. this was cauterized and resected.


52214 vs 52224 is what I'd be looking at


----------

